# climbing hedgie



## J.Crash (May 5, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to owning a hedgehog. We have had little Vlad for 2 weeks and he is 9 weeks old. He already went through quilling and he's pretty healthy and curious.

Last night I got home around one am after going to the movies with my brother. I went right into bed and my boyfriend started to handle Vlad. The he woke me up to tell me that Vlad likes to climb up the side of the cage and drop. He even pulled the fleece nest we have for him across the cage to a wall and made a mountain out of it to help him get to the bars.

My boyfriend thinks he likes to climb, I'm scared there is something more going on. I'm also scared he's going to really hurt himself.

Its a cage with a solid tub for the bottom and metal bars to keep him encased.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does he have a wheel? Bored hedgehogs are more likely to climb. Hedgehogs are very good climbers up, but down not so good and it usually results in a fall. 

You can block off the bottom bars using either coroplast, or weave stiff plastic in and out of the bars. Another easy solution is to cut pieces of plastic plumbing pipe and zip tie them around the inside of the cage a few inches above the plastic base.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

That sounds cute, but dangerous =/. I think you just need to put plastic sides so Vlad can't get a grip and climb. When they fall, they can really injure themselves.


----------



## Liylababygirl (Mar 1, 2013)

My hedgie does this all the time and I'm extremely worried she's gonna hurts herself. I have the same type of cage an I weaves slick fabric in an out of the bars so she can't climb too well. She can still do it but the fabric helps stop her a lot.


----------

